

Whoever Designed This Product Should Be Fired (re:Kindle) - transburgh
http://www.centernetworks.com/robert-scoble-kindle-review

======
david927
It's "whoever", not "whomever".

~~~
aston
_It's "whoever", not "whomever"._

The comma goes inside of double quotes, as does the period.

~~~
david927
Only if you're American. If you're British, it's correct as it is.

~~~
aston
<http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/7116290.stm> <\-- All but one has comma
inside. Inexplicable, that one.

~~~
david927
From the article:

... the commander of this "great force".

Despite his having preached "enlightened moderation", President Musharraf ...

How I understand it is this: in British English you don't place punctuation in
situations where the quotes serve to offset and not so much to quote a source.
(Do you understand what I mean? When the quote is a letter, number or just a
word or two.) To be honest, I always thought that of American English as well,
but I guess I'm wrong.

